# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Niedawno się tutaj zarejestrowałem!

## Telvyakovo20

Cześć!  :: 
Tak, niedawno się tutaj zarejestrowałem i myślę, że może być tutaj fajnie, więc uczę się polskiego od dwóch lat, ale trzeba ćwiczyć swój polski!! Jestem maksymalistą! 
Niestety nie byłem w Polsce ale bardzo chcę zaplanować jakąś wycieczkę do Polski! 
W końcu mam nadzieję, że nie zrobiłem błędów!  ::  To wszystko

----------


## kamka

cześć  :: 
uczysz się polskiego sam, czy gdzieś w szkole? Muszę przyznać, że całkiem nieźle Ci idzie  ::    

> *W końcu* mam nadzieję, że nie zrobiłem błędów!  To wszystko

 "w końcu" za bardzo nie pasuje do kontekstu. "W końcu" znaczy "finally", "конце концов". A chyba nie do końca o to chodziło?
Pozdrawiam  ::

----------


## Telvyakovo20

Dzięki, Kamka!  :: 
Barszo zainteresowałem się tym językiem! Z jakiego miasta jesteś?

----------


## kamka

> Dzięki, Kamka! 
> Bar*d*zo zainteresowałem się tym językiem! Z jakiego miasta jesteś?

 Mam nadzieję, że nie masz nic przeciwko, żebym poprawiła błędy?  :: 
Jestem z Bydgoszczy. Byłeś kiedyś w Polsce? 
Ты понимаешь, что я тебе пишу на польском?

----------


## Telvyakovo20

Tak sam się uczę polskiego! :: 
Tak, rozumiem wszystko, co piszesz! Nie, niestety nie byłem w Polsce albo bardzo chcę zaplanować wycieczkę!   ::

----------


## mASTEr

unbelievable, you write better than an average polish  ::  but i still can't understand why you spend time learning this language if it's so useless in the world... anyway good luck  ::

----------

